# Taliban facing 'financial crisis', general claims



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Taliban facing 'financial crisis', general claims - Telegraph



> With drug labs and supply routes under growing pressure, *the insurgents have less than half the cash they had a year ago, said Major General Richard Mills, who leads coalition troops in Helmand province, the key poppy-growing region for the Taliban.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is certainly good news to see.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

That is great news.

_I hope we can all join forces and not give them any help in raising money, its time to stop pretending all of Islam is the enemy._


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Isn't this what the left would call a great opportunity to 'win hearts and minds'? When's Obama gonna send them some stimulus money.... After all, y'all gave BP $300m in stimulus funding.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Isn't this what the left would call a great opportunity to 'win hearts and minds'? When's Obama gonna send them some stimulus money.... After all, y'all gave BP $300m in stimulus funding.



So do you have anything actually useful to contribute? Just wondering.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

She cant say anything unless she gets her dads approval


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Interesting, I thought mentioning family members was against the T&Cs of the forum.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this what the left would call a great opportunity to 'win hearts and minds'? When's Obama gonna send them some stimulus money.... After all, y'all gave BP $300m in stimulus funding.
> ...



That was useful. Write 'em a check, buy their 'hearts and minds'.... Isn't that the simplistic intellect of the left... After all, Obama handed BP$300m in stimulus funding so, in effect, the US taxpayer is paying for the clean up. 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> That was useful. Write 'em a check, buy their 'hearts and minds'.... Isn't that the simplistic intellect of the left... After all, Obama handed BP$300m in stimulus funding so, in effect, the US taxpayer is paying for the clean up.
> 
> Fucking idiot.



You know, you're the one that brought partisanship into this thread. Even TM managed to not do so in her first post. Can we have one thread that doesn't involve Obama or similar topic that every single thread is turned into?


----------



## Colin (Sep 5, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> She cant say anything unless she gets her dads approval



On behalf of Modbert: So do you have anything actually useful to contribute? Just wondering.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > That was useful. Write 'em a check, buy their 'hearts and minds'.... Isn't that the simplistic intellect of the left... After all, Obama handed BP$300m in stimulus funding so, in effect, the US taxpayer is paying for the clean up.
> ...



No, she made a reference to my family though, which is against the Terms of the board. And you're a fucking Mod.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> No, she made a reference to my family though, which is against the Terms of the board. And you're a fucking Mod.



If you have a problem with a poster's post, please go through the proper channels by reporting that post and refraining from doing so in public. Thanks.


----------



## Colin (Sep 5, 2010)

The Pakistanis, in the form of the ISI will make up any shortfall. 



> *Pakistani agents 'funding and training Afghan Taliban'*
> 
> Pakistani intelligence gives funding, training and sanctuary to the Afghan Taliban on a scale much larger than previously thought, a report says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Colin said:


> The Pakistanis, in the form of the ISI will make up any shortfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure about that? Considering the crisis that Pakistan is going through right now, I'd be surprised if they can afford to do so as they use to.


----------



## Colin (Sep 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > The Pakistanis, in the form of the ISI will make up any shortfall.
> ...



Don't you read the news. This has been in the public forum for a couple of years. The Pakis have a vested interest in keeping India out of the sphere of influence in Afghanistan. They see keeping the insurgency alive as the best way of doing this.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Colin said:


> Don't you read the news. This has been in the public forum for a couple of years. The Pakis have a vested interest in keeping India out of the sphere of influence in Afghanistan. They see keeping the insurgency alive as the best way of doing this.



I read the news. What I'm referring to is the flood that has Pakistan and has made it what the U.N is calling the worst natural disaster in history. Even if Pakistan wants to fund the insurgency, going to be more difficult considering recent events.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read the news. This has been in the public forum for a couple of years. The Pakis have a vested interest in keeping India out of the sphere of influence in Afghanistan. They see keeping the insurgency alive as the best way of doing this.
> ...



It'll be fine, the west is sending billions in aid.... that should free up the necessary funding for terrorist organizations.... but, you never know.... we might just 'win their hearts and minds.'


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You have brough up your father before on this site.

I said nothing insulting to or about him.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

"Attacks on family members will not be tolerated and will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion. The only exception to this is IF a member brings his/her family member(s) into the conversation first." 


I did not attack your family member CG


----------



## Colin (Sep 5, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you read the news. This has been in the public forum for a couple of years. The Pakis have a vested interest in keeping India out of the sphere of influence in Afghanistan. They see keeping the insurgency alive as the best way of doing this.
> ...



I doubt the ISI will allow a natural disaster to stand in the way of political objectives.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



By inferring that I have to ask a family member about my opinion, you insult my family. The correct response - for normal people would be to apologize.... I am not surprised however that you choose to hide behind the terms of the site. 

You are a cowardly, nasty, stupid person. But... I still do not hate you.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> "Attacks on family members will not be tolerated and will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion. The only exception to this is IF a member brings his/her family member(s) into the conversation first."
> 
> 
> I did not attack your family member CG



Fuck you, truthmatters.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

No thanks Im into guys


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> No thanks Im into guys



Fuck you, truthmatters.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 5, 2010)

awww she really likes me , sorry hun , Im straight


----------



## Jos (Sep 6, 2010)

> In 2000 the Taliban banned opium production, a first in Afghan history. That year Afghanistan's opium production still accounted for 75% of the world's supply. On July 27, 2000, the Taliban again issued a decree banning cultivation. By February 2001, production had been reduced from 12,600 acres (51 km2) to only 17 acres (7 ha). When the Taliban entered North Waziristan in 2003 they immediately banned cultivation and punished those who sold it.
> 
> The Taliban's top drug official in Nangarhar, Mullah Amir Mohammed Haqqani, said the ban would remain regardless of whether the Taliban received aid or international recognition. "It is our decree that there will be no poppy cultivation. It is banned forever in this country," he said. "Whether we get assistance or not, poppy growing will never be allowed again in our country."
> 
> However, with the 2001 expulsion of the Taliban, opium cultivation returned, and by 2005 Afghanistan provided 87% of the world supply,[121] rising to 90% in 2006.


Taliban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## California Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> awww she really likes me , sorry hun , Im straight



No, hon. I dislike you. You are a moron. You are a simpleton. And you are incapable of any semblance of critical thinking.... but, unlike you and your 'hate', I choose not to hate you. I pity you.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Taliban facing 'financial crisis', general claims - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A General says they are strapped for cash and people simply swallow it?  Does anyone ever think or review before responding or is there such a desperate search for justification of occupation people jump at any pinata?


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 6, 2010)

Jos said:


> > In 2000 the Taliban banned opium production, a first in Afghan history. That year Afghanistan's opium production still accounted for 75% of the world's supply. On July 27, 2000, the Taliban again issued a decree banning cultivation. By February 2001, production had been reduced from 12,600 acres (51 km2) to only 17 acres (7 ha). When the Taliban entered North Waziristan in 2003 they immediately banned cultivation and punished those who sold it.
> >
> > The Taliban's top drug official in Nangarhar, Mullah Amir Mohammed Haqqani, said the ban would remain regardless of whether the Taliban received aid or international recognition. "It is our decree that there will be no poppy cultivation. It is banned forever in this country," he said. "Whether we get assistance or not, poppy growing will never be allowed again in our country."
> >
> ...



Isn't it an amazing cycle?  We send troops there to die while protecting the production and exportation of illegal drugs that make their way to the US where more Americans die.


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Interesting, I thought mentioning family members was against the T&Cs of the forum.



Stop whining every single time you get your dumb ass shut down.  The rules only say no "attacks" on family members.  So, if someone were to say your parents must have been Jesus-walking-on-water Saints to have the patience to put up with a whiner like you, that would not be attacking family.  

It's sad how you look so damn hard to stretch the rules for your personal agenda and it's even funnier that even with all your ass kissing it still doesn't work.  You happily ignore the rules when it suits but suddenly become RuleAbidingHaloGirl when you think you see someone you don't like breaking the rules.  Grow up.


----------



## Jos (Sep 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Isn't it an amazing cycle?  We send troops there to die while protecting the production and exportation of illegal drugs that make their way to the US where more Americans die.



Money, money money, makes da veld goarond, da veld goaround


----------



## Toro (Sep 6, 2010)

They invested in subprime CDOs...


----------



## CurveLight (Sep 6, 2010)

Think what is bothersome about the OP story is how similar claims creep out from time to time.  The overarching problem is reconciling the ability to get such intimate information yet not having enough to generally shut them down.  It looks like they toss this stuff out purely to feed the dwindling support of the occupations.


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Think what is bothersome about the OP story is how similar claims creep out from time to time.  The overarching problem is reconciling the ability to get such intimate information yet not having enough to generally shut them down.  It looks like they toss this stuff out purely to feed the dwindling support of the occupations.



Islamos are occupying Afghanistan and Iraq, once, Buddhist and Christian countries.

Destroy the Muhammadan barbarians.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Taliban facing 'financial crisis', general claims - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bunch of laid off terrorists on the job line?


----------



## antagon (Sep 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Taliban facing 'financial crisis', general claims - Telegraph



mullahs have rushed approval of a stimulus bill but conservative imams have blocked its passage in the upper mosque.


----------



## blu (Sep 25, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this what the left would call a great opportunity to 'win hearts and minds'? When's Obama gonna send them some stimulus money.... After all, y'all gave BP $300m in stimulus funding.
> ...



doe she ever? she is just mad that obama is waging the war better than  bush did


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 25, 2010)

blu said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You mean, Obama basing his strategy on whether it's good for the Democrats?

You're not too bright.


----------



## blu (Sep 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...



no, dumbass, I meant his creating of an army to silently wage war in pakistan, his use of drones in pakistan, his threatening of the isi, his willingness to expose karzai if he didn't oust certain taliban members and so on.

bush on the other hand didn't want to upset his isi friends so he let the taliban & al qaeda run rampant in the tribal areas and obama and had to come through and clean up his mess


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 25, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



No, shithead,I meant the destruction of Afghanistan when it was invaded by Muhammadan barbarians and its Buddhist population annihilated.

Try to keep up, birdbrain


----------



## blu (Sep 25, 2010)

Jos said:


> > In 2000 the Taliban banned opium production, a first in Afghan history. That year Afghanistan's opium production still accounted for 75% of the world's supply. On July 27, 2000, the Taliban again issued a decree banning cultivation. By February 2001, production had been reduced from 12,600 acres (51 km2) to only 17 acres (7 ha). When the Taliban entered North Waziristan in 2003 they immediately banned cultivation and punished those who sold it.
> >
> > The Taliban's top drug official in Nangarhar, Mullah Amir Mohammed Haqqani, said the ban would remain regardless of whether the Taliban received aid or international recognition. "It is our decree that there will be no poppy cultivation. It is banned forever in this country," he said. "Whether we get assistance or not, poppy growing will never be allowed again in our country."
> >
> ...



there would be no cia if drugs weren't coming out of that region


----------



## blu (Sep 25, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > In 2000 the Taliban banned opium production, a first in Afghan history. That year Afghanistan's opium production still accounted for 75% of the world's supply. On July 27, 2000, the Taliban again issued a decree banning cultivation. By February 2001, production had been reduced from 12,600 acres (51 km2) to only 17 acres (7 ha). When the Taliban entered North Waziristan in 2003 they immediately banned cultivation and punished those who sold it.
> ...



now you understand the point of your military


----------



## blu (Sep 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



now I know you are heavy a drug user and will simply be ignored


----------



## Marc39 (Sep 25, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



If you didn't take crack, you might be able to keep up, skank


----------

